# White Rod Blanks?



## jjd79 (Aug 11, 2006)

Where can I purchase white rod blanks? I would like to build a casting rod in the 6'6" - 7'6" range, 8 lb-12 lb range, for casting spoons, soft plastic, mirrolure type baits, but first I have locate a source. I have read where you can paint a rod blank white, but I really don't want to do that. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks jjd79


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Mudhole has painted blanks, but I'm not sure if they have white. It's really easy to paint a blank, just takes time.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

It really is fairly simple. The Ken Preston video that mudhole sells will show you how. Just be prepared to practice on some pieces of scrap before trying it on the actual blank.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Lami-Glas has White Fiberglass blanks and I believe there are several others


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

basstardo said:


> Mudhole has painted blanks, but I'm not sure if they have white. It's really easy to paint a blank, just takes time.


Mud hole has several rods and different colors. They have some new rods that just came in.


----------

